# Double tail or Rose Petal



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm being told Sprinkles is a double tail.... But how can he be a double tail when there is nothing double about his tail!?

Reason why this person is saying he is a double tail because the fin on his back is longer and double tails only have those long fins...











Only good picture of him really.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

He is only a double tail if he actually has a double tail. Excessively long dorsals aren't uncommon, one of my boys has a really long dorsal as well.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

THANK YOU! I have had a double tail before and know what to look for that distinct curve split in the tail!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He is a doubletail. I can see the two separate tail lobes.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> He is a doubletail. I can see the two separate tail lobes.


No his tail is over lapping.let's see if he'll get out of the cup and I'll take a recent picture.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

BamNeko said:


> No his tail is over lapping.let's see if he'll get out of the cup and I'll take a recent picture.


I thought he is already out of the cup. You already posted multiple pictures of him...

He has two lobes. Sometimes halfmoon/delta doubletails's "twin tails" overlap or grow into each other because they are so thick.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> I thought he is already out of the cup. You already posted multiple pictures of him...
> 
> He has two lobes. Sometimes halfmoon/delta doubletails's "twin tails" overlap or grow into each other because they are so thick.


That was the day I got him  it was the only good one I had. I just took more pictures of him and will upload the ones that aren't blurry.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm tempted to pull him out of the water and poke his tail to see if it splits but that is a last resort. If he is a double tail makes me wonder if I can ask for a difference back....

I borrowed Magma's toy I washed it off before putting it in his water.

His tail




























I am kinda tired of having things shoved down my throat x.x

It makes me wonder if his tail is hiding that split if he is a double tail... Shimmer's was like that but when he flared you could see the split.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Try to get a flaring picture. It would be the best bet of getting a more definite answer for you. But I have kept a couple of doubletails and some hardly look like it anymore after their fins grew longer (or they didn't look it when they were shorter but did when they grew out).

Broader dorsal fins are usually considered traits associated with doubletails. Not always, but fairly often. One way breeders try to get broader dorsals in their spawn is to breed to a doubletail or a doubletail geno (meaning a fish that doesn't express the doubtail trait, but had doubletail in his lineage and is carrying the gene).

EDIT: Based on the flaring pictures, I would say he is a doubletail. There are distinctive curve in the middle where his tail seems to separate. I wouldn't recommend taking him out and poking him to check. Betta fins are very delicate. You don't want to tear his nice fins.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I have good news.... he is a double tail O: I pulled him out of the water and poke his tail apart and saw the split!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry you feel like you are constantly getting things shoved down your throat... I didn't mean to make you feel that way. But you did post to ask others' opinions.


Here. Like this.

This boy doesn't look quite like a doubletail right?



But this was him a couple of months younger.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> I'm sorry you feel like you are constantly getting things shoved down your throat... I didn't mean to make you feel that way. But you did post to ask others' opinions.
> 
> 
> Here. Like this.
> ...


See first page at the bottom.

I'm really sad and another person said I got ripped off. One of my friends is asking if I'm going to ask for the difference back.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad that you got your answer.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Where did you buy the fish from? Usually both PetSmart and PetCo don't re-price their fish, even if they are labeled wrong.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

He came from Petco. It doesn't hurt to ask but worth a shot in the end as well.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

He was marked on the cup as a "rose petal?"

He actually looks to me like he could be both.

"Rosetails" are a way of describing a tail condition where the finnage is so thick that it folds on itself. Your boy *is* a doubletail, but his finnage is very dense and he does look like he may be a rosetail as well. It's part of why the split in his lobes was so hard to see.

Either way - in my experience Petco doesn't usually change their prices on their cups, even if they *are* mislabeled. Sometimes this can work out in your favor and you can get a much more 'expensive' fish at a discount. Other times, the mislabel might not be as favorable. Having seen a PetCo shipment arrive though, the "type" of fish is on a paper printout sent with the fish and that dictates what cup they are put into. The employee isn't the one making the designation. (I got Neptune right out of his shipping packing - they had to put him in a cup so I could look at him).


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah when I got Magma he was just cupped. I'm glad I have him I shouldn't be pouty. At least I didn't pay $19.99 on a mislabeled Veil Tail(never did but I can see that happening one day) I should keep my eyes open for mislabeled fish maybe get lucky. But yeah no more fish despite my urge for a Plakat. Thanks everyone for solving this _fishy_ mystery


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

With my crowntail I got lucky. At walmart here they miscupped him so I got him for $5 instead of $8. I saw many of these. I about got two but I didn't have another tank. So it was good that I did not. Eitherway I love him. He is so presh and never seen such a good betta come out of this walmart.


----------

